# My friday the 13th craigslist score---37 colson vogue?



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 14, 2013)

Well what started out as a normal FRIDAY THE 13TH turned into a awesome day ..2 oclock break,dialed up Craigslist ,,fist item on the plate ...vintage bicycle ..My 2 o clock crash turned into 2 o clock rush! Called  asap ,told the boss had to split ..drove like a bat outa Heck ...Sure enough this is what I got ...Colson Vogue...needs a vogue badge,Mouse tailight outer skin and a bezal for the horn light .Now to clean up  just in time for the SKIDKINGS VBC JANUARY ST RIDE ! 

Looking for the Colson Vogue badge ,mouse and bezal

                                                           Gary J 
                                                           EL PRESIDENTE 
                                                           SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                                           TACOMA,WN


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice score!! What a great looking bike!


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 14, 2013)

Holy incredible score!!!
(bezels are for sale right now on the Ebay I noticed)


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 14, 2013)

WOW,Friday the 13th.was your lucky day.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 14, 2013)

*great*

that is an incredible find.good for you.


----------



## slick (Dec 14, 2013)

DAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That right there is the score of the century! WOW! Wish i could have scored that for Karla.  Only other one i have seen like that is Scott McCaskeys.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm thinking that the boss figured you must have been having a heart attack, and is still searching the area hospitals to see if you're alright.

Super cool bike! Who say's that Friday the 13th is an unlucky day.

Great score!


----------



## catfish (Dec 14, 2013)

WOW!!!!!!   That is a nice score !!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow....The only word that comes to mind is Wow........:eek:


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 14, 2013)

oh.
my.
GOD.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow awesome score congrats!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 14, 2013)

*Just when you start to think you've seen them all...*

I've never even seen one of those before, Congrats! Did the seller know anything about it ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I've never even seen one of those before, Congrats! Did the seller know anything about it ?




http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle338/picture1431


----------



## Boris (Dec 14, 2013)

Just have to echo what everyone else has said before. WOW! Hope you had a change of pants with you. One of the great finds of the year.


----------



## vincev (Dec 14, 2013)

You owe the boss a big Christmas present.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 14, 2013)

*37*



bikewhorder said:


> I've never even seen one of those before, Congrats! Did the seller know anything about it ?




Thanks ! I asked the guy ,did not no much about it.He said a "bicycle expert said it was worth one hundred dollars"..All I could do is load it up and drive ...FAST ...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 14, 2013)

*37*



Dave Marko said:


> Just have to echo what everyone else has said before. WOW! Hope you had a change of pants with you. One of the great finds of the year.



Thanks Marko...Yes I was grinning from ear to ear .....How rare is this .....


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 14, 2013)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Thanks ! I asked the guy ,did not no much about it.He said a "bicycle expert said it was worth one hundred dollars"..All I could do is load it up and drive ...FAST ...




Wow usually the "experts" are way off on the other end of the value spectrum.  Or maybe he misunderstood him and what he actually said was that the drop stand on this bicycle is worth $100.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 14, 2013)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Thanks Marko...Yes I was grinning from ear to ear .....How rare is this .....




I'll echo Dave, one of the GREATEST finds of the year!!!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a vogue badge I'd let loose if you decide to get one


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 14, 2013)

*you got the drop on me*

Nice buy Gary! You're lucky I just had surgery on my shoulder I might have beat you to this one. Can't wait to see it. Tim


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 14, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Just have to echo what everyone else has said before. WOW! Hope you had a change of pants with you. One of the great finds of the year.




So does the wire from the battery box run up the inside of the top tube?


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Dec 14, 2013)

*about time I see another*

My bro and I scored one about twenty years ago and the guy we sold it to parted it out. I heard it gor put back together.... ours had an aluminim defender and non horizontal seatand the waterfall badge. Same color though. Wow what a great score


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 14, 2013)

:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek: Congrats!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 14, 2013)

*37*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> So does the wire from the battery box run up the inside of the top tube?



Yes ,the wires run through the frame to the battery box.Removed the panel today and the battery holders are in excellent shape .


----------



## Boris (Dec 14, 2013)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Yes ,the wires run through the frame to the battery box.Removed the panel today and the battery holders are in excellent shape .




Gary, photos of inside box when you can please!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 14, 2013)

*It just pink, they're always pink*



Dave Marko said:


> Gary, photos of inside box when you can please!




Why you always gotta see inside the box, what are you looking for in there? Perv...


----------



## fatbike (Dec 15, 2013)

Excellent find Gary. Ron summer I'm sure is jealous.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 15, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Why you always gotta see inside the box, what are you looking for in there? Perv...




Posts like these are why I voted you shouldn't be banned!


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 15, 2013)

Thats Awesome..


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 15, 2013)

*37 vogue battery box*

As requested pics of inside of battery box


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2013)

Does that red paint look to be original? It's so bold and bright compared to the other painted parts.


----------



## slick (Dec 15, 2013)

Love the action shots!  Screwdriver on head, flap beginning to open, flap off. It's like i'm there with you waiting for the holy grail to emerge out of that box. LOL!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2013)

You should remove the fork and see if the original build sheet is in the head tube like tanksalot found in his Colson.  Be sure and take more action sequence shots like you did for the battery box.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 15, 2013)

*37 vogue battery box*



bikewhorder said:


> Does that red paint look to be original? It's so bold and bright compared to the other painted parts.



Yep ...all tore down ...paint matches ..will be an awesome bike in about 3 days ...will post pics when done ....


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 15, 2013)

HOLY COW!  Can't wait to see it all cleaned up in three days!  Congrats on a rare gem.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 16, 2013)

*Great find .....*



SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Yep ...all tore down ...paint matches ..will be an awesome bike in about 3 days ...will post pics when done ....




& if it only takes 3 days to clean it up ..... I have a few I need to send your way if you have time to clean them up 

 ... good to see that there's still new finds & they're still hope out there for others to find something rare & cool like this bicycle ...

Ride  Vintage .. Frank


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 16, 2013)

*37*

Thanks Frank! Finished de-rusting frame,forks,fenders,battery box and most important ...the chain..yesterday.cleaned up pretty good.Will put the fenders etc .back together tonight ...Than the rest is easy.....


----------



## walter branche (Dec 16, 2013)

*3 cheers*

GREAT BIKE , anytime you find something unusual ,or different , it just goes to show ,the great stuff is out there ,and on the right day gets purchased for an amazing transaction . / thanks for sharing ,,wpb


----------



## brownster69 (Dec 17, 2013)

*colson score*

Congrats prez she is a beauty even if YOU get tired of riding it you can always trade it for something else.


----------



## brownster69 (Dec 17, 2013)

*battery box*

Oops forgot to mention you should have sent that old rusty smelly box to marko for inspection before you put it back together.


----------



## Boris (Dec 18, 2013)

So, you finally admit that I DO know what to do with a box!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 22, 2013)

*1937 colson vogue after "rustoation" -*


















After about 29 or so hours here is the 37 Colson Vogue .First picyure is the "before" shot ..The rest is the AFTER shots ,Turned out pretty good,had a fair amount of rust ,but came off . Had to repair the seat pan ,was missing the nose part .Used a doner pan,worked ok.So take a look...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 22, 2013)

*More pics*









more pics ...underside of repair  of seat pan...


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2013)

DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2013)

She cleaned up nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Can you go ahead and ship it to Georgia so I can get a better look? You did a great job detailing a rare bike. I'm sure that would be a welcome addition to any collection-Congrats! V/r Shawn


----------



## brownster69 (Dec 22, 2013)

*colson clean up*

Turned out great prez she is a beauty now.  So nice that Marko does not deserve that cleaned up non rusty box now !!!!!
By the way when is the last time that duster in the background was started....


----------



## Boris (Dec 22, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic the way she turned out. Very cool about the wheels turning out so good too!


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Dec 22, 2013)

Spectacular! Are those the same cruddy rims?? If so please share your secret for getting them so shiny again!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 22, 2013)

*37*



Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> Spectacular! Are those the same cruddy rims?? If so please share your secret for getting them so shiny again!




SSSSSSSHHHHHH! No the crustys are waiting their turn...Those rims that I used are off another prewar girls Colson that I ha parted about 10  years ago..same as the others ..Just shine..with some dull spots .Had to change out the sprocket ...different cog ...Rides excellent!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 22, 2013)

*37*



brownster69 said:


> Turned out great prez she is a beauty now.  So nice that Marko does not deserve that cleaned up non rusty box now !!!!!
> By the way when is the last time that duster in the background was started....




Yes cleaned up well....and yes drove the car a week ago...


----------



## brownster69 (Dec 22, 2013)

*duster*

Good still running like a champ then.....


----------



## vincev (Dec 22, 2013)

Great looking bike!


----------



## redman007 (Dec 24, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## videoranger (Dec 24, 2013)

Absolutely wonderful cleanup! Please share your techniques. The expert was quite right, sure worth a hundred dollars. That bike found a very good home!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 24, 2013)

*37*



videoranger said:


> Absolutely wonderful cleanup! Please share your techniques. The expert was quite right, sure worth a hundred dollars. That bike found a very good home!




Thanks ! My basic way is LOTS of Elbow grease,WD-40,0000 steel wool and about 24-35 hours...robbing compound,a good wax ,wax on -wax-off...........and BAMM!  One original bicycle with the original paint!


----------



## slick (Dec 24, 2013)

Karla is staring at the Christmas tree waiting for this Vogue to magically appear beside it. Great job Gary!! Now she won't stop bugging me about it. LOL! Guess i gotta hunt down a Vogue for her. Bike looks killer man. Glad she found a well deserving home.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 25, 2013)

*37*



slick said:


> Karla is staring at the Christmas tree waiting for this Vogue to magically appear beside it. Great job Gary!! Now she won't stop bugging me about it. LOL! Guess i gotta hunt down a Vogue for her. Bike looks killer man. Glad she found a well deserving home.



Merry Christmas Chris and Karla,Thanks .Her maiden ride is January 1st.I took her for a small ride last weekend ,this bike rides really nice ...Well happy holidays ...hope 49s do well ....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 2, 2014)

*Vogue badge*







SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> View attachment 128621View attachment 128622View attachment 128623View attachment 128624View attachment 128625View attachment 128626View attachment 128627View attachment 128628After about 29 or so hours here is the 37 Colson Vogue .First picyure is the "before" shot ..The rest is the AFTER shots ,Turned out pretty good,had a fair amount of rust ,but came off . Had to repair the seat pan ,was missing the nose part .Used a doner pan,worked ok.So take a look...



 Decided to fab a Waterfall badge ,hand painted this ,formed a piece of stainless.Works for now,will \keep looking ...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Great work Gary beautiful bike I'm glad you got it you deserve it.


----------

